# HOT SHOT 5.56/223 62gr (NATO M855) 100rds for $25 & 800rds for $185 + my review.



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 24, 2010)

http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/produ...penetrator-ammo/cName/223-556-penetrator-ammo


So I bought 100 rounds of this HOT SHOT (NATO M855) type ammo to test it and see how it would do. So the basic poop is:

Packaging sucked ball’s, the rounds are loose in 20 rd box.
Bullets do not have green paint on the tips, but the crimp and primer does have sealer on it.
Brass casings, they were a little weak around the rim (I had 1 failure to extract from the rim breaking off) several of the other spent casings had bending around the rim. Not something that would be able to reload, but 1 failure out of 100 rounds is not bad for cheap training rounds.
Accuracy was good, @ 50yd they were all touching.
Was not a overly dirty powder, about the same as Federal XM193 (nothing like the cheap Russian ammo).

Over all I think this stuff is good to go for training, I would "NOT" use it as a zombie round but it is a very affordable, accurate round that would be easy on your pocket. At $25 per 100 rounds, it’s a least worth buying some and giving it a run to see if it will work well for you. I just bought 1600 more rounds, so I figured I would pass it on to you all as well…


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 24, 2010)

You gonna pick the ammo up or have it delivered?


----------



## pardus (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up JAB.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 25, 2010)

SOWT said:


> You gonna pick the ammo up or have it delivered?


 
Why are they local? If so I am going to quit paying that extra $12 in shipping... 

ETA: Never mind I looked it up and I am still having it shipped, worth the extra $12 it would cost $35 in gas to pick it up.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 25, 2010)

We hit the ren fest in Conroe with a side trip to Brenham every year, makes it easy to pick up.

Maybe we need to do a mass order for the San Antonio folks, I have time.


----------

